# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  مشکل در دانلود mongodb

## ferdosmehrab

سلام دوستان
من می خوام تازه با mongodb  کارکنم، تاپیک شروع کار با mongodb  رو مطالعه کردم ولی مشکل من اینه که نمی تونم mongodb رو دانلود کنم! همش error  میده! میشه راهنمایی کنید که چکار باید کنم.
هرچی search  کردم فقط همین یه لینک رو برا دانلود پیدا کردم!  https://www.mongodb.org/downloads نسخه 32bit  رو پیدا کردم ولی من نسخه 64bit  رو می خوام
ممنون میشم کمک کنید برام حیاتیه !!

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام دوستانمن می خوام تازه با mongodb  کارکنم، تاپیک شروع کار با mongodb  رو مطالعه کردم ولی مشکل من اینه که نمی تونم mongodb رو دانلود کنم! همش error  میده! میشه راهنمایی کنید که چکار باید کنم.هرچی search  کردم فقط همین یه لینک رو برا دانلود پیدا کردم!  https://www.mongodb.org/downloads نسخه 32bit  رو پیدا کردم ولی من نسخه 64bit  رو می خوامممنون میشم کمک کنید برام حیاتیه !!


https://fastdl.mongodb.org/win32/mon...017.1438930114

----------


## ferdosmehrab

> https://fastdl.mongodb.org/win32/mon...017.1438930114


ممنون که جواب دادید ولی این ادرس هم باز نمی کنه همش error  میده 
*ERROR* *The request could not be satisfied.*The Amazon CloudFront distribution is configured to block access from your country.

باید چه کارکنم  :ناراحت: 
باید فیلتر شکن نصب کنم؟ :افسرده:

----------


## ferdosmehrab

مرسی بلاخره تونستم دانلود کنم :لبخند:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## abbas3zaar

چرا مونگو دی بی دانلود نمیشه؟ با هیتلربشکن هم رفتم ولی روی صفحه دانلود مونده

----------

